# Jacks cold Snappers Hot



## Bengay (Apr 13, 2014)

Headed out to the Alaska for some jacks with limited live bait and did not catch a bite at all using frozen cigs,squid,a few pintails,and frozen bonita. Had a few breakoffs and moved spots where we caught fish before. No luck and headed in about 4-5 miles to some spots that lit us up with Huge white snapper,an Almaco,and some Mingo;one of which was 4,75 lbs ! A stud ! Came in to a few popular trigger sites but the keepers were gone. Took along Brett and Brian from Pensacola first time and had a great time. Threw back a ton of the good sized Endangered !!


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Trigger*

Well it was good you didn't get any keepers. They closed last Saterday for the year. That is a serious stud MONGO!


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

Those big mongos are nice, we caught one last summer 22" 6#. What's your homeport, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Bite has been sporadic at best lately. Weather has been about the same.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Me and brian had a great time goin out that far! we caught a massive amount of fish and really enjoyed the conversations and hospitality, hopefully we can do it again sometime and i wont bring 25 rods hahah!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Pintail? I've never thought of sending a duck down. Haha Kidding, congrats on a good trip!


----------

